# Genuine Vw Oil filter wrench



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Guys,
We have had a few requests for these and we have finally been able acquire them directly through Vw. These are a genuine Vw tool that every technician at every Vw dealership uses. These make changing your oil very easy. These specialty wrenches fit all 4 cylinder gas engines through 2004 except Passat. Fits TDI diesel engines through 2003, and 2005 and newer 2.5 liter 5 cylinder engines. Our special price is $16.23ea plus shipping. We have around 10 in stock now..

Thanks guys.








https://www.1stvwparts.com/default.php


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

imj sorry but if you need a wrench to get your oilfilter off it was put o too tight to begin with


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_imj sorry but if you need a wrench to get your oilfilter off it was put o too tight to begin with

True, but a lot of people over tighten their oil filters, and you know how frustrating it is to try and get off a tight oil filter.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its really good for the ALH tdi engines as well as the newer dubs!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_its really good for the ALH tdi engines as well as the newer dubs! 

True!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_imj sorry but if you need a wrench to get your oilfilter off it was put o too tight to begin with

x2..... ppl dont' over tighten your filter







<= if thats not good advice then I dont know what is


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

lol then im doin soemthin wrong, but hey my **** doesnt leak


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

im just sayin i change oil and all i do is hand tighten the filters, they dont leak, and they come off just as easy the next time, its when people start to use wrenchs that they over tourqe stuff and make it too tight


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_im just sayin i change oil and all i do is hand tighten the filters, they dont leak, and they come off just as easy the next time, its when people start to use wrenchs that they over tourqe stuff and make it too tight

exactly..... If you lub your filter seals properly, and hand tighten your filters tightly, you should not have any leaks......6+ yrs and I've never had ANY of my filters leak....


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

Well don't order 1 then. Some people may feel better with having a filter wrench.


----------



## gustav129 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
exactly..... If you lub your filter seals properly, and hand tighten your filters tightly, you should not have any leaks......6+ yrs and I've never had ANY of my filters leak....

I haven't had any problems either.


----------



## Jian (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (gustav129)*

I tighten mine by hand, but use a filter wrench to get it off, its just easier / faster for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Luvmy8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Luvmy8V* »_Well don't order 1 then. Some people may feel better with having a filter wrench. 

Thank you..


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

How is it any diffrent than the typical filter socket?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_How is it any diffrent than the typical filter socket?

Where do you get a typical filter socket at?


----------



## Jian (May 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Where do you get a typical filter socket at?

autozone, pep, sears, walmart, oreilly, napa.........
I'm sure mine wasn't 16 + ship 

I


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Jian)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pjam (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bought it for $3 about 15 years ago. Used it on VW,Nissan,Oldsmobile.
Never had a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (pjam)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Where do you get a typical filter socket at?

I assume this is for canister type filters? because all filters are slightly diffrent in size, unless VW uses the same size canister on all cars. For a typical dub canister, IIRC, it was 20 inch socket or something like that? or a filter cap that fits at autozone is like 3 dollars i think, and if all dubs have 1 canister size, than that should fit them all.
I'm sorry if i sound ignorant, but i'm not exactly understanding what this product is, i think.


----------



## savage200 (Feb 26, 2006)

Im giving this a free bump oil wrenches are awesome saves time and frustratation


----------



## horse190 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (savage200)*

Agreed there are times where you tighten by hand but after some mileage and heat ect the filter will be harder to remove than it was to install and hand tighten...the oil filter socket is a great tool and especially for VW cars with limited access and all the piping in the way..slap on an extension to the socket wrench and it makes servicing a cake walk! Oh BTW although the OEM spec tool (HAZET ) is very high quality you can simply go to the auto chain store and get the same thing for about 8 dollars and it is perfect for shade trees that only use it a couple of times a year.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (horse190)*

Hazet is number 1 in oil change tools... I had a bunch of hazet wrenches to save oil plugs installed by jiffy lube retards with impact wrenches.
These filter cups are awsome in the right situation, I use them more often than the standard clamp wrench... Although, when I feel like getting back to my ******* roots, I use a screwdriver and a hammer.


----------



## horse190 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Hazet is number 1 in oil change tools... I had a bunch of hazet wrenches to save oil plugs installed by jiffy lube retards with impact wrenches.
These filter cups are awsome in the right situation, I use them more often than the standard clamp wrench... Although, when I feel like getting back to my ******* roots, I use a screwdriver and a hammer.

16 plus shipping isn't bad at all really especially considering the quality...when it comes to specialized tools it is better to spend the extra $ and get the German/OEM tool....for example the Schley spark plug boot remover (the "T") the plastic one you see for cheap is plastic junk and breaks unless you cool the car down first...


----------

